# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Automata", thriller sci-fi film, Gabe Ibáñez, 2014, Spain, USA, South Afrika

## Airicist

facebook.com/AutomataFilm

"Automata" on Wikipedia

"Automata" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Automata Trailer (2014) Antonio Banderas Sci Fi Thriller Movie HD 

Published on Aug 22, 2014




> Next Monday is the new moon.
> My sister says I'll give birth then.
> Aren't you afraid to bring your daughter into a place like this?
> Sir, you are putting a human life in danger.
> The unit is in perfect condition.
> - What is this? - I've never seen this before.
> This is an altered unit without an owner.
> Unit without the second protocol.
> Find someone else to hold accountable for this mess.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "The First Automata Trailer Is Finally Out and It Looks Spectacular"

by Adam Clark Estes
August 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Automata - Robot Sci-Fi Apocalypse Movie & Asimov's Laws 

 Published on Aug 23, 2014




> Automata starring Antonio Banderas comes from Gabe Ibanez finally has a trailer, showing a near-the-end of humanity as we know it story, peppered with evolution and upheaval from the robot underlings. Asimov's Laws of robotics get changed a bit-- but is this the robot action movie we've been waiting for? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and special guest Jenna Busch discuss!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Automata: The new “sci-fi” blockbuster set to put robot ethics under a spotlight"

by Adriana Hamacher
September 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Automata VFX Breakdown by Worldwide FX

Published on Feb 26, 2016




> Worldwide FX's team completed more than 800 shots under the guidance of David Ramos - the Production VFX Supervisor. Our main areas of work included creating CG environments, CG set extensions, holograms, painting out puppeteers, some robot creatures work, etc.
> 
> Music: "Hitman", "The Complex", "The Descent" by Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com)
> 
> "Automata" (2014) directed by Gabe Ibáñez and starring Antonio Banderas, Dylan MacDermott, Melanie Griffith.

----------

